# Another For Sale - Martell 180mm Nakiri (Two Toned Amboyna)



## Dave Martell (Apr 24, 2015)

For Sale - Martell Nakiri

Steel - O-1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle - Two Toned Amboyna Burl (from my own stash), Buffalo Horn, & Copper Spacer

*Price - $525*(shipping included in the USA)


Please PM me if interested.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 24, 2015)

BTW - this amboyna is fantastic - you just don't see this quality for sale anymore.


----------



## echerub (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks *very* nice!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn Dave, you're killin' me!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I accept late night/early morning 1/2 drunk purchases.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 25, 2015)

Surprised that our amboyna junkie hasn't snapped it up, yet 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 25, 2015)

:whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2015)

This one is still available. I'm not against keeping this one since I really like it, but, I could use the money more than another knife on the rack so I'd prefer to sell it. If you're interested feel free to shoot me an offer, maybe I'll take it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2015)

This knife is now up for auction on another site.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2015)

The auction is under 24 hrs remaining!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2015)

Less than 7hrs remaining on the auction!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2015)

*SOLD - thanks Kevin!*


----------



## KCMande (Apr 29, 2015)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2015)

KCMande said:


> :doublethumbsup:




lus1:


----------

